# Kreative Gildenränge?



## Tade (30. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Gildenränge heißen?
Benutzt ihr die vorgegebenen oder habt ihr euch selber welche ausgedacht?
Für meine Gilde habe ich  extra ganz spezielle ausgetüftelt, und zwar:

Höllenherrscher
Okkultfürsten
Rachebarone
Donneregenten
Edelgardisten

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr so habt!
LG


----------



## Lo1 (30. Januar 2009)

Bei uns in der Gilde haben wir soetwas wie:

Gildenmeister
Gildenleiter
Ehrenmitglied
Mitglied
Twink
Inaktiv
...
Vielleicht nicht sehr kreativ aber najo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Werbung: Falls Jemand Ahnung von WoW Web Stats hat,
schau eben in den einen Thread von mir. Hab da ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Januar 2009)

War mit einem meiner Twinks mal in einer gilde (hatte irgend einen Namen mit Drache^^ 
weis nichtmehr genau welchen is schon fast 2jahre her)
Die Ränge hatten auch alle (natürlich) was mit drachen zu tun 
(Eisdrache, Feuerdrache, Todesdrache usw)
Meine Anderen 2 Gilden haben die vorgegebenen.
LG


----------



## Paincrusher (30. Januar 2009)

Wir haben:

Gildenleiter
Rechte Hand
Rekutier
Raid Mitglied
Elite Mitglied
Mitglied
Neues Mitglied
Twink 
Inaktiv

Nicht so kreativ aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck^^


----------



## Gen91 (30. Januar 2009)

bei uns sind es auch ganz normale Ränge

Gildenmeister
Offizier
Bankmeister (eigentlich das gleiche wie Offi nur is er für die Verwaltung der Bank zuständig)
Veteran (schon länger dabei und in der festen Raidgrp)
Mitglied (auch schon einige Zeit dabei und in Raids immer mal wieder dabei)
Initiant (naja ganz neu)
Twink (kann sich ja wohl jeder denken^^)


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Januar 2009)

PvP Twink Gilde Namens "into battle go"

Förster
Lingling
Kampfmeister
Meuchelmörder
Bitte heilen
Liegt am Boden (Strafrang)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> PvP Twink Gilde Namens "into battle go"
> 
> Förster
> Lingling
> ...



Drawn together ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd meine Gildenränge posten, aber wenn ich es recht bedenke... hmm... war ich in den letzten 4 Jahren mal in ner Gilde? o.O
Ich bin sehr antisozial.


----------



## Tade (30. Januar 2009)

Achja hab was vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich als Gildenmeisterin bezeichne mich ja gerne als mystische Majestät!
Einen Bankverwalter haben wir auch, der passenderweise Ausverkauf heißt.
Die Okkultfürsten sitzen gleichzeitig im Schattenrat (natürlich eine ungewollte Anspielung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die mich von einer absolutistischen Herschaft abhalten und quasi den Gildenrat bilden!


----------



## Gintaar (30. Januar 2009)

Chefarzt
Oberarzt
Assistenzarzt
Sanitäter
Pfleger
Praktikant
Zivi
Inaktiv


----------



## Kamaji (30. Januar 2009)

lowbob
bob
superbob 
ect..^^


----------



## Melih (30. Januar 2009)

bei einer gilde wo man twink mal war waren die ränge glaub ich so verteilt:


Fliegendes Spaggetimonster (Gildemeister, weiß bis heute nicht wiso es so hieß o0)

Linke Hand (offizier)

Altes Eisen (Veteran)

gekloppter (mitglied)

noob rückwärts (Initand)

kleiner pupsi (twink)


die gilde hieß glaub ich irgendwas mit Water oder so


----------



## Finke (30. Januar 2009)

Kameradschaft Pusteblume >>> Gildenname

Peter Lustig
Grüner Hippi
Waldschrat
Borkenkäfer
Schädling
Fritz Fuchs (Das ist die Type, die Peter Lustig aus dem Bauwagen geschmissen hat. Daher der niedrigste Rang.)


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

b1ubb
b1ubb²
b1ubb³
ober-b1ubb
B1ubb-Fürst


----------



## Allysekos (30. Januar 2009)

Morgenschatten      -
Schattenkind
Schattenläufer 
Schattendiener
Schattenmeister     +

und noch Bankränke


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fliegendes Spaggetimonster (Gildemeister, weiß bis heute nicht wiso es so hieß o0)



Es gibt eine Religion namens Pastafarianismus, die daran glauben, dass das mächtige, unsichtbare, fliegende Spaghettimonster die Welt erschaffen hat und alles, was passiert, geschieht, weil das FSM Schabernack mit uns treiben will.

/edit: hier weitere Informationen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Januar 2009)

Chef
Rechtsverdreher
Raidmitglied
Raidohneglied
Fussvolk
Fussabdreter
Twink


oder auch die der alten gilde

Gildenputze
Rechte Hand
Linke hand
Raidmitglied
Twink
Mitglied
Frischlfleisch


----------



## Xall13 (30. Januar 2009)

Gildenmeister 
Mitglied
Raidmitglied 
Twink
Nix


----------



## HackZu (30. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fliegendes Spaggetimonster (Gildemeister, weiß bis heute nicht wiso es so hieß o0)



Das ist eine "Kirche".


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## Allysekos (30. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Religion namens Pastafarianismus, die daran glauben, dass das mächtige, unsichtbare, fliegende Spaghettimonster die Welt erschaffen hat und alles, was passiert, geschieht, weil das FSM Schabernack mit uns treiben will.



jo hast recht^^


----------



## Allysekos (30. Januar 2009)

HackZu schrieb:


> Das ist eine "Kirche".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ROFL^^echt geil^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bromdur (30. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fliegendes Spaggetimonster (Gildemeister, weiß bis heute nicht wiso es so hieß o0)


Ich wäre dann ja eher für den "Großen grünen Arkelanfall" welcher das ganze Universum ausgeniest hat und dessen Anhänger sich vor dem Tag den sie "Die Ankunft des großen weißen Taschentuchs" nennen, fürchten ;-)

Zum Thema
Wir hatten in einer Gilde mal Rangnamen von Spencer&Hill Filmen 
"Bannajoe"
"Müder Joe"
"Mähnenkuh"
etc


----------



## ubis0007 (30. Januar 2009)

Bei uns:

Gildenleader (ja das is nich kreativ)

Co-Leader (der is auch noch nicht kreativ, aber der rest dafür^^)

Drachenrat (Offiziere)

Drachenmeister (Ehrenmitglied)

Drachenlord (besonderes Mitglied)

Drachkin (normales Mitglied)

Brutling (Anwärter)

Winterschlaf (Urlauber, etc...)


----------



## Tade (30. Januar 2009)

Bromdur schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann ja eher für den "Großen grünen Arkelanfall" welcher das ganze Universum ausgeniest hat und dessen Anhänger sich vor dem Tag den sie "Die Ankunft des großen weißen Taschentuchs" nennen, fürchten ;-)



DONT PANIC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (30. Januar 2009)

bei uns is auch relativ normal
-----------------------------------
Gildenleiter (leader hald)

Offizier

Raidleiter

Bankverwalter

Member

Initiand

Twinks

Mr. Gay (unterster Stand bei Strafe =)


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> b1ubb
> b1ubb²
> b1ubb³
> ober-b1ubb
> B1ubb-Fürst


Wie lustig..
Ich spiele "leider" kein WoW mehr.
Aber bei uns war es glaube ich, öhh..

Scarablord
Scarabprincess
Warlord
Blalbalba
*
STRAFRANG:
Cock of the Day*


----------



## Foureyes (30. Januar 2009)

Sind nur eine kleine Gilde, deshalb brauchen wir auch nicht viele Ränge:

- Noob
- Kacknoob
- Kacknapfnoob




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (30. Januar 2009)

bei uns sieht es so aus:

Reisegruppenleiter

VIP

Rucksacktourist

Tourist

Wanderer

Läufer


----------



## Mullebulle (30. Januar 2009)

Also bei uns in der Gilde "Weltraumäffchen reloaded"
gab es 

- Master Ape

- Affe mit Waffe (vergleichbar mit Offizier)

- Affe ohne Waffe (normale Mitglieder)

- Affe mit Bubble (Palas waren in unserer Gilde meistens die Puh- Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- Babyaffe (Neueinsteiger in der Gilde)

- Waldmatratze (eine Art Strafrang)


----------



## clar1ty (30. Januar 2009)

GuildMaster   <-    Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GrandOfficer  <-  die rechten hände des managements 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OfficerTwink   <- Twinks der Administration mit den gleichen Rechten

JobMaster  <- Kümmert sich um die Bank Ressourcen Verteilung für die jeweiligen Jobs und die Herstellung von Jobspez. Items

ClassMaster  <- Kümmert sich um das Klassenmanagment/Skillungen

GuildMember   <-  Standard Gildenmember

MemberTwink    <-  Twink Gildenmember

TrialMember    <- Initiand


----------



## Hellfire1337 (30. Januar 2009)

Bromdur schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann ja eher für den "Großen grünen Arkelanfall" welcher das ganze Universum ausgeniest hat und dessen Anhänger sich vor dem Tag den sie "Die Ankunft des großen weißen Taschentuchs" nennen, fürchten ;-)



WTf made my day

FSM nicht zu vergessen xD


----------



## amboz! (30. Januar 2009)

Holla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Gilde 

<Drawn Together>

1 Cpt Hero
2 Spanky Ham
3 Ling Ling
4 Xandir
5 Toot Braunstein

mfg Abmoz


----------



## PseudoPsycho (30. Januar 2009)

Gildenname <Die Psychos>

1. Oberpsychopath
2.Überpsycho
3.Vollpfosten
4. Shizophren
5. Kleiner Spinner


----------



## Sturmwut (30. Januar 2009)

Mr. Black
Mr. Wheit
Mr. Brown
Mr. Jelow
Mr. Pink (strafrang)  

also so änlich hießen unsere Gildenränge und unsere Gilde hieß passend Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Tade (30. Januar 2009)

Sturmwut schrieb:


> Mr. Black
> Mr. White
> Mr. Brown
> Mr. Yellow
> ...



<3 Tarantino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl bei mir der oder die Chef/in Mr. Pink wäre!!!


----------



## Technocrat (30. Januar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Gildenränge heißen?



Als Holy Avengers benuzten wir natürlich die Ränge der katholischen Kirche, was sonst?


----------



## healyeah666 (30. Januar 2009)

OH, da ich momentan kein WoW mehr spiele weiß ich das nicht so genau aber ich sag mal nen paar :
Die Verurteilten [Gildenname]
Massenmörder
Attentäter
Taschendieb 

und so ähnliche glaub ich.


----------



## Warp16 (30. Januar 2009)

Wir haben
Chef
Gildenrat
Schamane
Stammeskrieger (me zb)
Krieger
Peon (twinks)
Inaktiv


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Januar 2009)

Bei uns, einer reinen Zwergen- und Gnomengilde gibt es folgende

Neuling: Anwärtereinheit
Standardmitglied: Ersteinheit
1 Twink: Zweieinheit
2 Twink: Dreieinheit
Offiziere, langverdiente Mitglieder: Hocheinheit
Chef: Meistereinheit 

Hihi...


----------



## Larmina (30. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Religion namens Pastafarianismus, die daran glauben, dass das mächtige, unsichtbare, fliegende Spaghettimonster die Welt erschaffen hat und alles, was passiert, geschieht, weil das FSM Schabernack mit uns treiben will.
> 
> /edit: hier weitere Informationen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster


Oo Bitte sag mir, dass die das ned ernst meinen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (30. Januar 2009)

"Die Köche von Azeroth"
Chefkoch ( Leader)
Profikoch (Offi)
Koch(Normales Mitglied)
Koch-Lehrling(Neuling)
Geschirrwäscher(STRAFRANG)

Fast alle haben den Titel Chefkoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (30. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Oo Bitte sag mir, dass die das ned ernst meinen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es soll eine parodie auf andere Religionen sein...


----------



## Ichini (30. Januar 2009)

Bei uns der Sinnlosen Horde haben wir 

Mitläufer<- wenn du frisch dabei bist.
Embryo<- Juhu du verdienst dir die ersten Sporen.
Affe<-Du bist schon 2 Wochern dabei.
Giraffe<- Da bist 4 Wochen dabei und das schönste ist du musst zugeben das die beiden Gildenleiter IMba sind.
E.P.A.R.A.F.F<- Offiziersrang kp was dasa heisst rate schon lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Chuck und Norris <- unsere Gildenleiter xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Twinks werden so benannt: Sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und manchmal greifst du dir nen extra rang ab wie Rennmaus weil ich von Azshara bis nach an quiraij gerannt bin^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. Januar 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> lowbob
> bob
> superbob
> ect..^^



wer ist denn gildenmeister?spongebob?.....oder bob der baumeister?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Januar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> wer ist denn gildenmeister?spongebob?.....oder bob der baumeister?


lol made my day <3
und die druiden (die ihre tier 1 schultern aufrauchen) heisen dann bob marley oder ?


----------



## Rainer_Dorn (30. Januar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Gildenränge heißen?
> Benutzt ihr die vorgegebenen oder habt ihr euch selber welche ausgedacht?
> ...


Donnerregenten schreibt man mit "rr"



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Chef
> Rechtsverdreher
> Raidmitglied
> Raidohneglied
> ...


Fußvolk schreibt man mit "ß"
Fußabtreter schreibt man mit "ß" und "t"


----------



## Vitany2910 (30. Januar 2009)

schnitzeljäger hatte ich irgendwo mal gesehen


----------



## Larmina (30. Januar 2009)

Rainer_Dorn schrieb:


> Donnerregenten schreibt man mit "rr"
> 
> 
> Fußvolk schreibt man mit "ß"
> Fußabtreter schreibt man mit "ß" und "t"


----------



## Rainer_Dorn (30. Januar 2009)

oh, wieso postest du Fotos von mir im Forum?


----------



## Elda (30. Januar 2009)

Rainer_Dorn schrieb:


> Donnerregenten schreibt man mit "rr"
> 
> 
> Fußvolk schreibt man mit "ß"
> Fußabtreter schreibt man mit "ß" und "t"


Hans INC!


----------



## Larmina (30. Januar 2009)

Rainer_Dorn schrieb:


> oh, wieso postest du Fotos von mir im Forum?



............................................________........................
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............
.........................,/...............................................”:,........
.....................,?......................................................\,.....
.................../...........................................................,}....
................./......................................................,:`^`..}....
.............../...................................................,:”........./.....
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../.....
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/...........
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}...........
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\.......................
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## Psamathe (31. Januar 2009)

Unsere Gildenränge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Patin [die Gildenmeisterin]
Der Don [die rechte Hand]
Consiglieri [der Gildenrat]
Capodecina [die Klassenleiter]
Secondo Consiglieri [die Twinks der Gildenleitung/-rat]
Picciotti [die normalen Mitglieder]
Candidati [die Neumitglieder/ Anwärter]

Kommt davon, wenn man Mafiosi in der Gilde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alhazred (31. Januar 2009)

inaktiv
Bürger
Soldat
Feldherr
Hoplit
Tyrann


...wobei mir auffällt, daß "inaktiv" überarbeitungswürdig ist


----------



## Deadwool (31. Januar 2009)

Grossdrache
Ältester
Stuchl (Diesen Rang kreierte die Katze unserer damaligen Gildenleiterin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## D'eater (11. Mai 2009)

In unserer "Firma" gibt es:

Geschäftsführer
Vorstand
Sekretärin
Angestellter
Chefkoch
Azubi
Praktikant

und es war ne Scheißarbeit die anzulegen... ^^


----------



## strix (11. Mai 2009)

Gimpmeister
Obergimp
Gimp
Minigimp
Zugelaufen

Jaja, sehr kreativ...


----------



## Deloba (11. Mai 2009)

in meiner gilde läuft das wie folgt ^^

Gildenherrin ( sagt ja alles ) ^^
Lustsklave
Zweiter Sklave
Großmeister
Bademeister
Icke & er ( das war auf ganz speziellen wunsch und nur ein einziger member hat den rang ^^ )
Mimimimimii ( das sind die neuen ^^ ) 

da gibts noch 2 oder 3 dazwischen und ich sitz grad in der arbeit und die wollen mir nicht einfallen ( eine schande als GM ich weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) 
auch net grad einfallsreich ich weiss, aber ich such schon lang nach neuen rängen, mal schauen ob mir durch den fred hier was einfällt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (11. Mai 2009)

Die Ränge meiner Gilde :

Karteileiche (inaktiv)
Initiand (Trial)
Bommel
böser Zwilling (Twink)
Schatten (vollwertiges Mitglied)
Veteran
Offizier
Schattenrat (Gildenrat)
graue Eminenz (Gildenmeister)


----------



## Jack Daniel (11. Mai 2009)

Also bei uns gibt es:

Gott-Imperator - (Gildenleiter)
Primarch - (Stellvertreter)
Inquisitor - (sowas wie Offi)
Veteran - (unsere festen Raider)
Gardist - (die Neulinge)
&
Schweinebacke - (die Twinks, kommt wahrscheinlich von unserem Gildennamen... <YippeeYaYaySchweinebacke>)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortell (11. Mai 2009)

bei uns sieht das so aus:

Pissflitze (glead)
Pissflitze (member)
spasti     (twinks)

is halt ne kleine gilde mit 10 komplett wahnsinnigen leuten drin xD


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Mai 2009)

In meiner alten Gilde: Schwimmverein SW hatten wir:

Nichtschwimmer
Freischwimmer
Fahrtenschwimmer
Rettungsschwimmer
Bademeister (Leiter)

In der neuen Gilde, Engel der Nacht:

Flügelloser
Weisser Engel
Grauer Engel
Schwarzer Engel
Engel der Nacht (Leiter)


----------



## Shjn (11. Mai 2009)

also wir haben...
fresh teardrop:
trial rank

arising tear:
first member rank, usually only used for chars that havent got a lvl 80 yet. so thats peeps who receive help from the guild but havent yet got means to contribute much to it other than a fun and nice personality.

risen tear:
usually the rank for peeps who just got themselves viable to getting boosted in our raids. so usually peeps who just hit lvl 80 and during the gearup process. still rather receive help in boosts than contributing.

distinct force:
members who have proven themselves as being able to contribute to the guilds progress in w/e field of action be it raids be it keeping up a nice atmosphere in the guild or w/e comes to mind.

faithful force:
basically the same as distinct force but taking more responsibility / being especially helpful as well as having been in the guild for quite a while.

elder aspect:
the officers' rank. officers got most rights in the guild but also most responsibility. they get access to all tabs of the gbank but tab4, can change gmotd, can kick and invite. they are expected to take action if somethings running wrong in the guild and contribute to discussions actively and reasonably.

ancient aspect:
the gm rank. selfless beings who do all the work noone wants to do and take care that everything is running smoothly ;-) be nice to them coz they tend to get overworked at times ;-)


----------



## Heydu (11. Mai 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> War mit einem meiner Twinks mal in einer gilde (hatte irgend einen Namen mit Drache^^
> weis nichtmehr genau welchen is schon fast 2jahre her)
> Die Ränge hatten auch alle (natürlich) was mit drachen zu tun
> (Eisdrache, Feuerdrache, Todesdrache usw)
> ...



Dann komm in meine Gilde *auf seine char unten, in der Sig leiste hinweis*

und habe folgende Ränge:

Gildenoberhaupt

GrünDrache (HimmelsDrache->Gildenleiter)
FeuerDrache (Offizier)
WasserDrache(Elite)
DonnerDrache (Veteran)
WindDrache (Mitglied)
BergDrache(Anwärter)
SeeDrache (Schützling)

Allein durch die Ränge merkt man, dass man aufsteigt =)
<3


----------



## Seryma (11. Mai 2009)

In der Gilde meines PvP-Twinks:

Gildenmeister
Massenmörder
Arathiperfektionist/Kriegshymnenperfektionist (Je nachdem wo man aktiver war)
Schlachtfeldpraktikant
Neueinsteiger

Yoa, das wars so ziemlich...^^

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Trollzacker (11. Mai 2009)

In meiner Gilde habe ich folgende Ränge eingeführt:

Obermuffti

Leibgarde

Offizier

Ritter

Fußvolk

Anfänger

Reservist

Hofnarr


----------



## schleicher77 (11. Mai 2009)

eminence grise

Tribunal

Primus

Princep

Centurio

Legionär

Inaktive


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. Mai 2009)

imp noob - noob - kein noob - skilla - masta

-.-'


----------



## Curumir (11. Mai 2009)

In unsere Gilde [Shadowblood]:

Der Schatten (Leader)
Umbrae Sangoris (lat. Des Schattens Blut, Offi)
Schattenritter (Veteran)
Akolyt (Member)
Spiegelbild (Twink)
Adept (Neuling)


----------



## Shrimp (11. Mai 2009)

Muss sagen, dass ich hier noch nichts kreatives gefunden habe...
Rechte Hand, Linke Hand.. bla keks..

Gelber Drache, Himmelsdrache, GrünDrache.. 
Da wird einem ja schlecht...

Und um mal vom Pastafarischamanissimus abzulenken...

man sollte sich auch das "Unsichtbare rosafarbene Einhorn" merken ^^
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsichtbares_...arbenes_Einhorn


----------



## Nightmare 666 (11. Mai 2009)

In meiner Gilde "Pharo Keshik" haben wir diese Gildenränge eingeführt.

Khan (Gildenleiter)
SaKhan (stellvertr. Gildenleiter)
Lehrmeister (Gildenmember die lange dabei sind und sich in der Gilde hervorgehoben haben ---> fast die gleichen rechte wie Sakhan und Khan)
Eidmeister ( Member die längere Zeit in der Gilde sind. Meist auch die Klassenleiter bei uns. Diese Member dürfen Spieler in die Gilde inviten aber nicht befördern! )
Gardist (Raidmember beziehungsweise auch ein Prestigetitel um zu zeigen das dieser Spieler anwärter zum Eidmeister ist)
Krieger (Fullmember die die Probezeit durchlaufen haben)
Freigeborener ( Einstieg in die Gilde diese Member sind neu und können nur im Gildenchat schreiben. Kein zugriff auf die Gildenbank möglich und ja wir wissen warum wir das so eingeführt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! )

so long




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

Nightmare schrieb:


> In meiner Gilde "Pharo Keshik" haben wir diese Gildenränge eingeführt.



Alter MechWarrior, frapos?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Mai 2009)

Gilde: Zehn Palas im Raid
(2-pala gilde wegen Bankfächern)

-20 Watt Birne (initiand)
-40 Watt Birne (twink)
-80 Watt Birne (member)
-100 Watt Birne (veteran)
-Pures Licht ( offi )
-Gildenmeister


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (11. Mai 2009)

Bevor sich meine Gilde "Lingua Mortis" aus dem Geschehen verbschiedet hatte sah es so aus:

*Imperator* (Gildenchef)
*Kanzler* (stellv. Chef und Vorsitzender des Gildenrats)
*Senator* (Mitglied des Gildenrates)

*Legionär* (festes Raidmitglied)

*Waffenträger* (normales Vollmitglied)
*Rekrut *(Mitglied auf Probe)

Hat seinen Zweck erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (12. Mai 2009)

El Presidente
Generalissimo
Commandante
El Pueblo
Bienvenido
Via Muerte (kommt eigentlich nach Bienvenido und ist das "Abstellgleis" für Member die der Gilde verwiesen werden)


----------

